

Papjohns.com redirects to Pizza Hut - Killah911

Didn&#x27;t know if anyone else noticed this, but incorrectly typing in papajohns.com  (by typing papjohns.com) redirects to Pizza Hut&#x27;s online ordering site.<p>EDIT:  This was brought to my attention by my a friend of mine (I didn&#x27;t believe him at first).  The first time I typed it into the browser, sure enough it took me to Pizza Hut&#x27;s website.  The second time, it started showing me a different page.  Tried the same thing from an incognito window, and again, saw the same non-sensical squatter looking page.   Tried from another device on the same wifi, and no more Pizza Hut page.  Then tried from a cellular device on a different network and no longer saw the same page.<p>Would love to know if anyone else was able to see Pizza Hut page.  I didn&#x27;t think they&#x27;d be dumb enough to buy misspellings of papa john&#x27;s site.  But it looks like they&#x27;re doing something a bit more sophisticated.  Would love to know what all this is, if anyone else has an idea on this.
======
forgotpasswd3x
I just tried it, and it took me to turbotax's website. It redirected me
through a couple different pages (I'm pretty sure I saw doubleclick in the
address bar temporarily) before settling on turbotax. Subsequent attempts took
me to the squatter page.

------
alazar
On the first hit with a non-curl user agent it will take you through a series
of advertisement redirects then land you on an ad page. I got TurboTax,
probably because I just read a TurboTax article from Reddit.

------
logn
I don't think this is a Pizza Hut conspiracy. The IP of that domain also hosts
hotmqail.com, runescpe.com and a variety of squatted domains.

~~~
Killah911
So, I'm not particularly worried about a Pizza Hut conspiracy. Initially, I
thought it would be pretty dumb of pizza but to play a game like this (I can
imagine some negative PR at the very least). But was was far more amusing was
this while this looked like a case of cyber squatting, it was far more
sophisticated and anything I've come across before.

Whoever is running is the show is obviously monetizing these sites is a very
interesting way. What I now think is that they may be running some type of Ad
Network & I am curious as hell to find out how that business works.

While direct cyber squatting might be hoping that papa johns pays them a lot
of money some day. These people might actually be taking advance of people's
perceptions and. Creating a business out of it. The level of tracking they're
doing means they've got some smart people behind the scenes & I wonder what
type of algorithms might be in place deciding which ad to show which person

------
rajacombinator
Yep it sent me to Pizza Hut too but there were a couple redirects in there.
Looks like some shady affiliate bought the domain and sending ppl to Pizza Hut
for commissions. Pretty funny IMO!

